# More Newfie Pics!



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's Cole nice and clean...for about an hour :lol:










Kissing Daddy (more like tackling Daddy):










Call me Prancer:











Here's Molly.....clean too! Briefly also...sigh.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

A couple more....

Mira










Molly N Cole:










Cole doesn't like Lemons:


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

WOW! Pretty kids Donna. They look like they had tons of fun!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a surprise to come back on and see these here. They look awesome!!!!!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

They are just too precious!!


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

What beautiful dogs!


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow! What exquisite creatures. I really enjoyed you website too. I'm sorry to point out the mis-spelling of Cole's name. Isn't it really Coal?

dg


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

Theyre the cutest!!! If i am in a colder place i think i would love to have a newfie..adorable!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

They are gorgeous!


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

Gorgeous


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Gosh, beautiful dogs! I especiallyn love the picture of Cole with the lemon - what a sourpuss face!!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

GOREGOUS!! I love your dogs!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

oh god! I am in love! I wanna come live with you! they are absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Those pictures are beautiful!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

What a gorgeous crew of Newfies  so majestic!!!


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

They are such beautiful 'gentle giants' !!!!!!!
I never knew what a Newfie was until I joined up with my Golden friends. Now I adore them too!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Gorgeous dogs!.Love yr Landseer!.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They are all so beautiful. I love the one of Cole with the lemon and Cole Prancing. Great pictures of some stunning dogs. I love the newfies but couldnt handle the drooling.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

they are just GORGEOUS


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

They are simply gorgeous.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Here is a recent picture of my Newfie Gracie. I also included a recent pic of Hooch my rottweiler man.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Donna, i love the pictures you posted. Gracie is a bum. She's lays around and does absolutely nothing LOL she plays sometimes but not often.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow, that lemon picture...awesome! Your Newf's are just majestic! Love 'em!!!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh boy! I got my Newfie fix for the day! They are absolutely GORGEOUS!!!! As I've said before, having a Newfie is my dream! All the pics are great but I especially LOVE the one with the lemon!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

> Wow! What exquisite creatures. I really enjoyed you website too. I'm sorry to point out the mis-spelling of Cole's name. Isn't it really Coal?


Actually before I got him, I asked for name help and the name "Coal" was suggested by Swampcollie (a member here). It was based on him being both black and where we picked him up - in TN (SC suggested Chattanooga Choo Choo - Coal). 

But I had to use the two kennel names he came from, Honey Lane and Fairweather......so a long name was out.

I came up with Honey Lane's Unforgettable Fairweather.....Cole. (For Nat King Cole singing Unforgettable), but SC's "Coal" started the thought process going.

Many of the Honey Lane/Fairweather dogs have similar names with one word in between the two kennel names being an adjective (like unforgettable, absolutely, etc)

Lexie's Mom......Gracie is typical of many Newfs. Low keyed and calm to the extreme. I have a couple of those, but even they'll get a spark now and then!! Give beautiful Gracie a big hug and kiss from me....and then give one to that handsome boy Hooch too!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

They are both beautiful, they look so huggable!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

I love Newfies, and yours are stunning. There used to be a beautiful black Newfie at daycare named Emmit. He was one of the most beautiful puppies I have ever seen. He doesn't go anymore because he developed allergies and they are still trying to figure out what they are and treat him. I hope he comes back soon, the big lug.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Why oh why do you do this to me? LOL! My dream dog!! Gosh I need a Newf, just one! LOL! Beautiful Newfs, great pictures and I love the one of Cole with the lemon, that shot is priceless!


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

AHHHHHHHHHHHH! I LOVE THEM!! I always look forward to your pictures!! The lemon one was cracking me up!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

WOW, they are absolutely breathtaking. You must have so much fun with your teddy bears.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Those two are just stunning


----------

